# V-Max



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Good luck to Paul & Eddie this weekend

interesting list including LFA ! :flame:


Vixpy1 Porsche 996 Turbo
Markbe SL600BiTurbo.....
dazren	996TT X50
crisisjez	Monaro
Sophie	996tt
Dele	E92 M3
996ttalot	Porsche 9E911 
996ttalot	Porsche 9E700 
dace	Audi B5 RS4 
Harry	Monaro 
LuckyP	Porsche GT3 
anniesdad	Porsche
EddieC	Nissan GTR
Jayk12	Accord TypeR Turbo
Jamiekip	Audi TTRS
Neil Bolton	The Bruntingthorpe Taxi (E39 M5) 
555JWR	Saab 9-3
StuB	996TT X50
Phantom SS	Camaro SS
julesGB	Porsche GT3
Blue32	Golf R32
357RS	Audi TT RS
OllyBlox	E39 M5
OllyBlox Senior	E63 M6
simonmorley	Aston Martin or BMW E92M3
Playo	B5 RS4 
Silver Surfer	NSX SC 
sleep envy	'6 GT3 
wtdoom	CGT 
AshleyPatience	996T
W8PMC	Nissan R35 GT-R
madrod	RS Cosworth
M5 Mark	E60 M5
mr_tony	Morgan Aeromax 
Marty359	C32 AMG Estate
Great Pretender	M3 CSL
Bruski11	s50 m coupe
Farm1	Monaro vxr
Farm2	Vw golf r32
V6RUL	Audi MK1 TT V6T
Phooey	911 GTS
dts	Maserati Granturismo S
Beedub	Supercharged bmw Z4M Roadster
RobJ4	Audi TTRS
el_ringo	Audi RS6
jeremyc	GT3 Mk1
Leon S	Ruf CTR 3
John S	SLS AMG
Kamran	Fezza 599 GTO or SLR Macca
JBL930	930
mikeN54	Tickled 335i Tourer
T2 F00	C6 RS6 (MRC 760)
Mate of LuckyP	LFA (Pearl Blue)
mrkipling	'08 Shelby GT500
LuckyP's other mate	ISF
UV	CTR 964 Turbo
Blackiepaul	LS7 Sagaris
Maff	Ferrari California
Maff	599 GTO
Maahny	E93 M3 Supercharged


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow and LFA!

Brave man.......

1. For paying that much for it 

and 

2. For putting it up against cars alot cheaper that will probably spank it!!

Will be interesting to see the results, hopefully it will pleasantly surprise me.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck lads, where is it btw (cant be arsed searching). May have run out & show some support.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Good mix of cars there, i wouldn't be suprised to see a Monaro near the top, some of those boys are running silly power!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

"Kamran Fezza 599 GTO or SLR Macca"

Some people have all the hard decisions in life.....Must be carrying the weight of the world on his shoulders that lad.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

sin said:


> Good luck lads, where is it btw (cant be arsed searching). May have run out & show some support.


Bruntingthorpe, but they don't usually allow spectators for safety reasons.
I believe my colleagues Richard Meaden and Chris Harris will also be attending in a couple of interesting cars, but I don't know what they are.

I can't go as I'm at Dunsfold for the Dads' Day Out charity event. That is open to everyone and you should all come and help raise some money for the Children's Trust! :thumbsup:


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

sin said:


> Good luck lads, where is it btw (cant be arsed searching). May have run out & show some support.


Sin,

They are quite strict, if your plate isnt on the list, you wont get past the gate.

It is Bruntingthorpe Proving ground(Leicestershire). Not local for us Northerners (I am setting off from Preston at 6:00). It is a good run down, a few of us usually meet up at Knutsford and drive down in convoy. You'll have to put your name down for the next one!

Looking forward to seeing Eddie slay some exotica!

...Mad


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks gents.

Edit: Mad......... why isnt your name down for the karting event? Not scared are we. .


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> Bruntingthorpe, but they don't usually allow spectators for safety reasons.
> I believe my colleagues Richard Meaden and Chris Harris will also be attending in a couple of interesting cars, but I don't know what they are.
> 
> I can't go as I'm at Dunsfold for the Dads' Day Out charity event. That is open to everyone and you should all come and help raise some money for the Children's Trust! :thumbsup:


timed laps round dunsfold ?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Ruf CTR3...nice


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Cheers Ben, just hoping to set a new PB as my best to date through the beams is 181MPH in my then ride of a DMS E60 M5 over 3yrs ago. Hoping to get into the high 180's.

Cutting it fine as only picking my car back up from SVM on the way down to the hotel on Friday evening:runaway:

Got to avoid having a pax ride in Eddie's car as only one likely outcome (more spend):thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Bruntingthorpe, but they don't usually allow spectators for safety reasons.
> I believe my colleagues Richard Meaden and Chris Harris will also be attending in a couple of interesting cars, but I don't know what they are.
> 
> I can't go as I'm at Dunsfold for the Dads' Day Out charity event. That is open to everyone and you should all come and help raise some money for the Children's Trust! :thumbsup:


I was close with my guess then:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> timed laps round dunsfold ?


Nope, just giving passenger rides for a couple of laps in exchange for donations. But it's a great fun day with loads of other car related activities.

Good luck w8pmc; you'll need to beat 196mph to take my GT-R record at VMax so far! :thumbsup:

Left lane is generally better as it gives you a wider line around the bottom corner to enter the straight at the highest speed.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Nope, just giving passenger rides for a couple of laps in exchange for donations. But it's a great fun day with loads of other car related activities.
> 
> Good luck w8pmc; you'll need to beat 196mph to take my GT-R record at VMax so far! :thumbsup:
> 
> Left lane is generally better as it gives you a wider line around the bottom corner to enter the straight at the highest speed.


Agreed, although always found the right trap to be a tad more generous though. Was a huge debate following the last VMAX.

Ran a real world test a few VMAX's back to demonstrate the difference between entering the main straight [email protected] out & starting at the bottom of the main straight & through the beams it made the difference of 2-3mph in terminal speed.

No chance i'll beat your record David & as Eddie is running with a 750R upgrade, i doubt i'll be threatening your title:thumbsup: Just be pleased to get more than i've done at previous events in my previous cars


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Ben - well done for breaking the rules about keeping the date secret! 

As said before entry is strictly to those registered and the gates are very secure. The date is kept secret to prevent people from wasting their time turning up to try and watch.

I haven't been for a couple of years now, but I did win it about 4-5 times from memory and was the first person ever to go 200mph+ there!

It's a great event if you're driving, but it's actually pretty poor as a spectator event anyway, since you cannot get any clear sense of speed when the cars are so far away on the other runway.

I've done about 150 runs there in total, all over 190mph and with 5 back-to-back at 200-202mph. After I'd done the magic double-ton I decided to stop. The game has now moved on and 210-220mph is where the top guys runs (Ruf CTR3 and 9FF cars).


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

How do you get signed up for this,via PH? I'd love to know what I could take the R34 up to


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Guy said:


> Ben - well done for breaking the rules about keeping the date secret!
> 
> As said before entry is strictly to those registered and the gates are very secure. The date is kept secret to prevent people from wasting their time turning up to try and watch.
> 
> ...


Didn't realise you were that Guy Noticed you'd not been for a few, although i've missed the last 2 or 3. Recall fondly you breaking the 200 barrier & then consistantly breaking it. That RUF was a stunning vehicle.

To be fair to Ben, i doubt he'd have known it was a hush event & it still only mentions weekend so 3 days covered & the days do change around

Not sure if 9FF are attending this time & i could never reach the heady heights of 200mph but can dream though


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

im taking my little blown z4m to this...... she just made 510bhp with the stage 2 kit i just had fitted


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Beedub said:


> im taking my little blown z4m to this...... she just made 510bhp


See you there:wavey:


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> See you there:wavey:



Really looking forward to it


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Matt Black GT-R said:


> look for the post of the last Vmax??? For advice etc.
> 
> I did 192mph in my GTR with 576bhp. And david did a metal 196mph with purplezilla last year. Would love to no what gearing would run out at on R35 GTR?
> 
> You guys should hit 190mph+ if its dry.


Be nice to get into the 190's. What power was David's running? Eddie will no doubt win out of the GTR-s with his 750R, as i'm likely 120ish down on that beast.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

w8pmc said:


> Be nice to get into the 190's. What power was David's running? Eddie will no doubt win out of the GTR-s with his 750R, as i'm likely 120ish down on that beast.


612hp.


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> Got to avoid having a pax ride in Eddie's car as only one likely outcome (more spend):thumbsup:


You're more than welcolme to have that pax ride with me, see you there :wavey:

Was on track at Silverstone last night with some friends with Noble's. A couple of the new M600's were there tearing up the track with the guys from the factory, looks like the press car will be making a guest appearance at vmax.


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Matt Black GT-R said:


> look for the post of the last Vmax??? For advice etc.
> 
> I did 192mph in my GTR with 576bhp. And david did a metal 196mph with purplezilla last year. Would love to no what gearing would run out at on R35 GTR?
> 
> You guys should hit 190mph+ if its dry.


My standard GT-R (With Y Pipe) was doing 182 in the morning and peaking at 184 in the afternoon with an almost empty tank. (Which was pretty much Gallardo/F430 speed)

Of the 4/5 GT-Rs going this time, I think we have all had re-maps. The Datsuns will be outnumbering the 911's at this rate!

...Mad

P.S. 9FF - Dont they have dodgy brakes?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I need to do this at some point...would be great to see what my car could do....some very nice kit going along which would also be great to see.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Matt Black GT-R said:


> look for the post of the last Vmax??? For advice etc.
> 
> I did 192mph in my GTR with 576bhp. And david did a metal 196mph with purplezilla last year. Would love to no what gearing would run out at on R35 GTR?
> 
> You guys should hit 190mph+ if its dry.


I think it's about 205mph isn't it? That's if the injectors don't max out. The standard 193mph top speed is set by a limiter as I understand it. Over 200mph would be pretty cool though.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

They are usually gearing/RPM or power limited and the standard top speed is not due to a limiter or appropriately sized injectors. However, after a long time on the throttle the ECU orders a richening which can easily push the stock injectors too hard and the car will complain by cutting injection events which you can feel and reduces performance. The solution is bigger injectors and appropriate remapping of the programmed enrichening.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

thistle said:


> They are usually gearing/RPM or power limited and the standard top speed is not due to a limiter or appropriately sized injectors. However, after a long time on the throttle the ECU orders a richening which can easily push the stock injectors too hard and the car will complain by cutting injection events which you can feel and reduces performance. The solution is bigger injectors and appropriate remapping of the programmed enrichening.


Yup, as noticed by me a couple of VMaxes ago, hence fitting the ID1000 injectors.

Would be interesting to see if anyone else notices this this weekend.
The car "stutters" above 180mph.
Wisest option is not to push it if you notice these stutters.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, as noticed by me a couple of VMaxes ago, hence fitting the ID1000 injectors.
> 
> Would be interesting to see if anyone else notices this this weekend.
> The car "stutters" above 180mph.
> Wisest option is not to push it if you notice these stutters.


The very reason i too had these injectors fitted last week (better safe than sorry)

Really looking fwd to it & fingers crossed i can crack 190


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> 612hp.


Be interesting then as i'm probably a tad higher than that. Was at 595 with zorst & GTC custom tune, but have added 76mm 76mm GTC intakes, ID 1000cc injectors & SVM's bumper intakes as well as a revised GTC Custom Tune since my last rolling road.

Getting a tad excited as love playing out at Brunters.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, as noticed by me a couple of VMaxes ago, hence fitting the ID1000 injectors.
> 
> Would be interesting to see if anyone else notices this this weekend.
> The car "stutters" above 180mph.
> Wisest option is not to push it if you notice these stutters.


Indeed, some tuners when this was mentioned didn't believe it even happened. I think some had a lot of power so weren't on the power a long enough time even to silly speeds to trigger it, but your and GTRHU's reports were very useful in fixing it. Thanks.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

thistle said:


> Indeed, some tuners when this was mentioned didn't believe it even happened. I think some had a lot of power so weren't on the power a long enough time even to silly speeds to trigger it, but your and GTRHU's reports were very useful in fixing it. Thanks.


No John, thank you for the excellent work with Cobb over the last couple of years! :thumbsup:

Paul, your air intakes should make a difference at those speeds. Comparing dyno numbers of course is meaningless unless they were on the same dyno at the same time.
Have fun!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EddieC said:


> Was on track at Silverstone last night with some friends with Noble's. A couple of the new M600's were there tearing up the track with the guys from the factory, looks like the press car will be making a guest appearance at vmax.


Hey you can't drop that in without saying how your 750R did against the M600s! So c'mon, spill the beans!

It will be a very interesting comparison this weekend. Same conditions, same timing equipment:

£200k Noble vs £65k (?) modded GT-R.

Yes it's a lot lighter, but I bet the aero is not as slippery as the 0.27 GT-R...


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> No John, thank you for the excellent work with Cobb over the last couple of years! :thumbsup:
> 
> Paul, your air intakes should make a difference at those speeds. Comparing dyno numbers of course is meaningless unless they were on the same dyno at the same time.
> Have fun!


David, of course but it makes me more hopeful i'll see the 190's as should be of a comparable power to yours & will be a marked step up from my previous PB

Any clues as to what your collegues are bringing???


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

EddieC said:


> You're more than welcolme to have that pax ride with me, see you there :wavey:
> 
> Was on track at Silverstone last night with some friends with Noble's. A couple of the new M600's were there tearing up the track with the guys from the factory, looks like the press car will be making a guest appearance at vmax.


Eddie, i can here my wallet shouting "DON'T GET IN HIS CAR":runaway: but yes, i'd love to feel what the 750R feels like so defo want a run.

Have you run before? Pretty sure you must be on target to break the 200 barrier.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

eddie & Paul i have adjusted the 'over rich' high speed enrichment which david explains happened to him at v-max previously

It occurs after prolonged periods at high load. Adjusting from oem setting 0.72 to a little leaner will be able to keep the injectors off 100% IDC in 6th gear, yours with 1000cc are OK in lower gears. This should prevent the missing that occurs when the injectors are wide open for prolonged periods, should reduce smoke and improve acceleration at high speed. Tho we still want a little enrichment after a long period at full throttle to help to prevent detonation and overheating :flame:

Eddie's marston intercooler, rad and low temp theormosat helpful in these events.

have done alot of logs for your both lately, but log again at the event and post up on nagtroc datalog thread for discussion, can't do it on this forum won't accept excel attachments.

shame we don't have one of our forge engine 24psi owners at this thing

when is the next one or is that top secret


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Ben was this event invite only? who organises these?


----------



## TB993tt (Apr 21, 2008)

Guys, I am interested in the GTR tuning stuff, being a sceptic about the big claimed hp numbers actually representing what I deem "real" hp ie hp that is still there when the engine is loaded for prolonged periods rather than just a 1/4mile dash.

What happens in Germany is usually a good barometer of this "real" hp as the cars tend to get used properly over there and it is a real honesty pill for hp claims and reliability.

I note that at the recent Sport Auto 0-300 shootout a GTR prepared by Import Racing was fielded and managed 0-300kph in 36s with a claimed 590hp

link not allowed.....

This is perfectly reasonable but one wonders why they didn't enter a 700hp car or 800 or 900 which if one reads the American forums and indeed some of the threads on here is everyday stuff ?

With this vmax coming up it will be interesting to see the speeds and if anyone is logging, some 100-300 acceleration times down the straight.

For reference a stock 480PS GTR manages what at Brunters ? 184mph ?

A tuned 612hp was 196mph ?

What do we think a factory 2011, 530PS should achieve in 0-300 and vmax at Brunters ?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> eddie & Paul i have adjusted the 'over rich' high speed enrichment which david explains happened to him at v-max previously
> 
> It occurs after prolonged periods at high load. Adjusting from oem setting 0.72 to a little leaner will be able to keep the injectors off 100% IDC in 6th gear, yours with 1000cc are OK in lower gears. This should prevent the missing that occurs when the injectors are wide open for prolonged periods, should reduce smoke and improve acceleration at high speed. Tho we still want a little enrichment after a long period at full throttle to help to prevent detonation and overheating :flame:
> 
> ...


Cheers Ben, will get some bigger logs for you as will log a couple of full VMAX runs which will be full beans through all the gears up to hopefull 190mph+


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

As I pointed out in the other thread about aerodynamics, there is a programmed enrichment on a timer to control temperatures and this will reduce power, but can be modified by tuners.

The way most are tuning GTR boost control is that it is not done to a mass airflow target but to a boost target. This means that in cold weather or before heatsoak there will be greater mass airflow and therefore power.

Contrasting this with the German method which is for a predictable output in all circumstances even if that means increasing boost when there is knock and reducing boost in cold weather to keep the torque down to target.

The GTR doesn't have EGT or post turbo IAT sensors as stock, so apart from its enrichment strategy on a timer it is down to the tuner to set it up for their intended conditions. They might run more boost for quarter mile and turn it down for a long circuit session.

The best of the big builds are doing top speed runs, but the most sustained is probably a mile in which they are so far only doing 205 due to gearing (the Supra, Lambos and GT40s are up to 50mph quicker), and there aren't many/any of these cars in Europe yet. However, the autobahn is indeed the hardest test of all and some would undoubtedly blow up.



TB993tt said:


> Guys, I am interested in the GTR tuning stuff, being a sceptic about the big claimed hp numbers actually representing what I deem "real" hp ie hp that is still there when the engine is loaded for prolonged periods rather than just a 1/4mile dash.
> 
> What happens in Germany is usually a good barometer of this "real" hp as the cars tend to get used properly over there and it is a real honesty pill for hp claims and reliability.
> 
> ...


----------



## TB993tt (Apr 21, 2008)

Very interesting and informative, thank you.....

So are you saying that even the factory 530PS may lose a chunk of its rated hp in even a vmax type run or would it be several runs back to back ? or do we just not know ?

I have mailed the German tuner to hear his view on the subject.....


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

It will make less power once the richening occurs, and that richening will occur in a vmax type run in 6th gear. Whether you believe that brings it down to 530 PS or down from 530 PS is a different matter. The GTR is clearly not designed to run at full power continuously when you consider its transmission and engine cooling, few road cars are. However, most people don't want to spend a fortune to get 600 PS that could compete in Le Mans when they can get probably 1000 PS that they can use for up to a minute or so at a time for probably a comparable price. With an appropriate control strategy they could have the short burst and then have it detune when it gets too hot.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

thistle said:


> The GTR is clearly not designed to run at full power continuously when you consider its transmission and engine cooling, few road cars are.


That's the main thing that always annoyed me about my R35 was the lack of cooling design. I went over the gearbox and engine heat limits just driving the car hard on public roads in Germany. (Engine exceeded 110c in the Alps and Gearbox over 120c during 190mph sustained runs)

The Porsches I had by comparison were properly designed and tested for use at max speed. The temp gauge never moved in my 996GT2 even driven for periods above 190mph on the 'bahn and running 630bhp. Sales literature stated they drove the standard car at maximum speed (196mph) for two fulls tanks of petrol to check that all temps stayed within operating range. Same experience in my M3 CSL during a long autobahn drive that saw many many runs above 180mph, with full-throttle held for over a minute etc


----------



## TB993tt (Apr 21, 2008)

From ze German's mouth - Alex at Import Racing said:

_my car is now running 800hp and does 0-300km/h in around 20 sec….at the time the test was it had 590hp.

All abpout money and the market you want to reach,in germany nobody wants 1000hp,we want reliability and fun on the german Autobahn and enjoy the Nordschleife_


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I assume the Porsche's superiority is due to the long experience of the cooling challenges of:

- rear mounted engine
- previous air cooled designs
- racing
- autobahn

... and of course a much higher purchase price.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

thistle said:


> I assume the Porsche's superiority is due to the long experience of the cooling challenges of:
> 
> - rear mounted engine
> - previous air cooled designs
> ...


Yes, but Porsche just designed a 193mph car that was promoted to be used on track to actually be able to keep cool in those two conditions. Nissan clearly just didn't bother in either case.

It's a great shame that they spent so much amazing design effort on so many aspects of the car, yet so little on the basics of cooling.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Paul (w8pmc) just text me, first run 197mph


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Paul (w8pmc) just text me, first run 197mph


Is this speed recorded on the car's speedo or a radar speed gun?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

eddie hit 203mph on his speedo, hopefully the data recorder is not far off


eddie was up against a £200,000 Nobel M600 should be some good vids


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

baileyconstruct said:


> Is this speed recorded on the car's speedo or a radar speed gun?


Mate they have timing gear so it's all verified.

Jimbo


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> eddie hit 203mph on his speedo, hopefully the data recorder is not far off
> 
> 
> eddie was up against a £200,000 Nobel M600 should be some good vids


Speedo overreads by a fair bit at those speeds. Richard Meaden did recorded 205mph in the Noble!

Strange thing is the Noble he drove appeared to be the light blue prototype that originally did not run the full 650hp (might do now), but is made of GFRP not carbon and weighs more than the carbon production version!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Any word on what the Ruf CTR3 made, Their supposedly good for 230mph,


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bobel said:


> Any word on what the Ruf CTR3 made, Their supposedly good for 230mph,


Is that ugly mid-engined one that looks like a stretched Cayman? 207 according to Richard.
Remember they only have a 1.5 mile straight to achieve the speed, albeit with a running start.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

bobel said:


> Any word on what the Ruf CTR3 made, Their supposedly good for 230mph,


Usually does about 210mph at VMax.

The short distance limits the speeds that all cars can reach. When mine did 202mph there, the GPS data-logger showed it was adding 1.4mph per second at that speed, but each second you're covering 90 metres.

So the CTR3 would reach 210mph in 1.5 miles, but probably needs another 2-3 miles extra at least to reach 230mph.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Guy said:


> Usually does about 210mph at VMax.
> 
> The short distance limits the speeds that all cars can reach. When mine did 202mph there, the GPS data-logger showed it was adding 1.4mph per second at that speed, but each second you're covering 90 metres.
> 
> So the CTR3 would reach 210mph in 1.5 miles, but probably needs another 2-3 miles extra at least to reach 230mph.


Did you do the 202mph in your Ruf Guy? I can't imagine there are too many Ruf models around? What was the Ruf like to drive, they seem an interesting concept


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

update from today here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/151397-vmax-bruntingthorpe-14th-may-2011-eddie-s-svm-750r.html :thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

baileyconstruct said:


> Is this speed recorded on the car's speedo or a radar speed gun?


That speed was radar gun & my best of the day (didn't see what the MFD was displaying on that run)

As the day went on my speeds started dropping to a consistent 192-194mph on the timing gear), according to Ben this would have been due to heatsoak as the ambient temp & car started to increase, also a more favourable wind first thing in the morning.

Noticed my MFD was displaying circa 4-5mph over the radar speeds.

Logs already checked by Ben (he's a God) & all looks spot on with how she ran.

Great to meet everyone & had a fantastic day as always. Thanks to Ben & KK for creating (as KK now calls it) a cracking baby 650R:clap:


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

That speed is great and nice to see your doing that speed.

Also, I saw your 197mph beast at SVM on Friday having the DRL lights fitted. Tempted now myself.

My car is identical to yours and KK took a nice rear end shot (I am sure KK or Amar will post up).

Contemplating the following mod now seeing your run as the only difference between mine and yours is SVM bumper intakes and injectors.

Well done and good to see you sticking it to the porkers.



w8pmc said:


> That speed was radar gun & my best of the day (didn't see what the MFD was displaying on that run)
> 
> As the day went on my speeds started dropping to a consistent 192-194mph on the timing gear), according to Ben this would have been due to heatsoak as the ambient temp & car started to increase, also a more favourable wind first thing in the morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

bobel said:


> Did you do the 202mph in your Ruf Guy? I can't imagine there are too many Ruf models around? What was the Ruf like to drive, they seem an interesting concept


Yes, few years back. Car was a 996GT2 Clubsport, but converted by Ruf to be a bit lighter and much more powerful. The conversion cost me more than my R35 GTR cost to buy! 630bhp, similar torque, 1400kg, rwd and no traction control or PSM. Scared the living crap out of me many times.

The GTR in stock form was faster (ignoring acceleration above 100mph) in most usage though, as it could deploy 100% of the power. In the Ruf it got a too exciting having to grab armfuls of opposite lock whilst entering motorways, during overtakes and even at 115mph in 6th in the cold/damp once on the M1.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

What happened to the ruf guy?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Says 207mph on PH


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

ChristianR said:


> What happened to the ruf guy?


Sold it, went to Switzerland.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

A vid of me up against a C63 with Perf Pack.

YouTube - AMG C63 Wagon vs Nissan R35 GTR

Went out as a PAX in the C63 later in the day & it did sound lush. Trap speeds were around 172mph


----------

